# One of my pygo's turned black!



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

One of my 7" reds has turned black! All the fins are black and the scales are charcoal! Even the red tint in the eyes are gone! Does this mean it's ready to breed?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow, it sounds like it to me. i am going to move this to the proper forum where they really know this stuff.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

he could be ready to breed or stressed not sure try and get some pics.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

tell us more about your set up.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Since adding 2 more RB's to my tank my 1st RB has also gone very dark and the fins have gone black,i would would also like to know more.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, it's back to its original colors (I'm not sure how long it stayed black). It's usually hiding in my plants so I can't see it very well. The fins were darker than the ones in Dragster's pic. They were completely black and the scales were a couple shades darker.

The piranha is housed with 6 other red bellies all between 5 1/2" to 7 1/4". This morning I found it eating and spitting out gravel. It also had 3/4 of the aquarium to itself. The other six were crammed in a corner.

They are all housed in a 72g until I can get a hold of a 135g next summer. I do 30% water changes everyday including gravel vac. I always have a healthy supply of minnows swimming in the tank for instant food (they've been fed off of live food since I've had them at 2") and there's crayfish crawling around. Umm... I've got 2 330's, a canister, and a powerhead with a filter attatchment. The water is kept at a constant 80 degrees F. And they get at least 12 hours of light with my dimmed flourescent lights.

If anyone would like to know more, please ask some specific questions so I can answer them more thoroughly.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

carisma02uk said:


> he could be ready to breed or stressed not sure try and get some pics.


 reds loose all there color when they are stressed







...... they turn black when they are comfy and want to mate.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Try turning up the heat to 82, try water changes every week, instead of every day. Don't make any changes to the tank.

good luck

keep us posted


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I have 3 reds, and they are only 5" but one has turned black. I don't witness any other abnormal signs (making a nest and defending a small area or anything) wtf is going on?!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I have 3 reds, and they are only 5" but one has turned black. I don't witness any other abnormal signs (making a nest and defending a small area or anything) wtf is going on?!


 Could be stress related. Check for nipped fins or bite marks.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 reds, and they are only 5" but one has turned black. I don't witness any other abnormal signs (making a nest and defending a small area or anything) wtf is going on?!
> ...


 I'm about to start a thread with pictures on them...


----------

